# Allen Edmonds Executive Collection



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am intrigued by the forthcoming Allen Edmonds Executive Collection, good to have classic styling and quality in a rubber-soled option, can't wait to see them in person. These can be definitely mixed into a classic wardrobe. 

Double-click on the images on the right side of the article:
https://www.prweb.com/releases/Allen_Edmonds/Executive_Collection/prweb2627694.htm

Being in San Francisco, I like how the models are named after some of the actual streets here:

"The Van Ness is distinguished by a sophisticated perfing detail across the cap toe and around the edge of the lace area. The Powell features a moc stitch that follows the contour of the top of the shoe. Double topstitching differentiates the Montgomery; it trails across the toe and vamp, meeting at the heel with two elegant curves. The Sutter is finely designed as a classic plain toe, which emphasizes its sleek lines. The lone loafer is the Presidio, an elegant penny loafer."

These along with the re-introduction of the models in the Timeless Collection are big steps in the right direction at Allen Edmonds.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree in that Allen Edmonds is doing some very positive things to set itself up for future success.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

If they want to do popular classics in rubber sole: in light of the NYT article on white bucks, they should be looking to bring the Orlean back into the lineup.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ask and you shall receive...*



Kurt N said:


> If they want to do popular classics in rubber sole: in light of the NYT article on white bucks, they should be looking to bring the Orlean back into the lineup.


Greetings:

We're going to be showing bucks for Spring '10 at the New York Collective next week. Something to look for...

Be well,
Paul


----------



## MTM_Master? (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the report! I'll be sure to keep an eye on my local AE shoe bank...


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm lusting after the Van Ness.... I can't wait to see the last!


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings:
> 
> We're going to be showing bucks for Spring '10 at the New York Collective next week. Something to look for...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info--good to know! Best of success next week.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^


Kurt N said:


> If they want to do popular classics in rubber sole: in light of the NYT article on white bucks, they should be looking to bring the Orlean back into the lineup.


I still have and continue to wear my pair of Orleans, purchased several years back! That red rubber sole has proven surprisingly durable!


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

When I need (need? who am I kidding?) a new pair of shoes, AE is always the first place I look and if they have what I'm looking for, case closed. They seem to lead the way in updating their lines in a manner that honors their traditions while sensibly adjusting to new needs.

A pair of AE Park Avenues are likely to be my next dress shoe purchase when my _old_ (we're talking law school graduation) JM Melton Captoes finally die (probably about 1 year away).


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am looking forward to the premiere of the Exec collection at Nordstrom's annual. I'll be first in line and plan to but one or both of the new styles, depending on colors and sizing of the new last. I walk a lot so rubber soles are a necessity.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

:aportnoy::aportnoy:



AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings:
> 
> We're going to be showing bucks for Spring '10 at the New York Collective next week. Something to look for...
> 
> ...


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I like the Van Ness and the Sutter.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Now if only they'd bring back the Cole...

Off topic, I know, but I figure Paul might check on this.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

They look nice but I can't bring myself to spend $285 on a pair of shoes with a rubber sole. Just can't justify it.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> They look nice but I can't bring myself to spend $285 on a pair of shoes with a rubber sole. Just can't justify it.


Isn't it funny how opinions differ, even among the well informed. 

The more nice shoes I accumulate the more I like those with non-standard soles: double soles, combination leather/rubber or all-rubber. Undoubtedly the shoes are a little less elegant and warmer on the feet but those are non-issues for me. I split my time between DC where I walk a lot 3-7 miles per day and Minneapolis where the weather is terrible ten months of the year, rubber just makes more sense on many levels.

Edit:
I just looked at the Nordstrom sale catalog and the 'Montgomery" is priced at $180, I assume the loafer will be similarly priced.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

hcivic91 said:


> Isn't it funny how opinions differ, even among the well informed.
> 
> The more nice shoes I accumulate the more I like those with non-standard soles: double soles, combination leather/rubber or all-rubber. Undoubtedly the shoes are a little less elegant and warmer on the feet but those are non-issues for me. I split my time between DC where I walk a lot 3-7 miles per day and Minneapolis where the weather is terrible ten months of the year, rubber just makes more sense on many levels.
> 
> ...


The Executive Collection shoes are $285 or so. They are recraftable. I believe the Presidio loafer is also in that same price range.


----------



## D-Tail (Oct 29, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> They look nice but I can't bring myself to spend $285 on a pair of shoes with a rubber sole. Just can't justify it.


Ryan, my belief is that these are recraftable, whereas most rubber soles are not. I also like how "unclunky" they are for rubber. The salespeople at my Chicago stores seem very excited about these. Can't wait. I better get back to making money to spend...


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

gman-17 said:


> The Executive Collection shoes are $285 or so. They are recraftable. I believe the Presidio loafer is also in that same price range.


Right, I agree. I was just pointing out that it looks like the Nordstrom sale price will be $180.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

hcivic91 said:


> Isn't it funny how opinions differ, even among the well informed.
> 
> The more nice shoes I accumulate the more I like those with non-standard soles: double soles, combination leather/rubber or all-rubber. Undoubtedly the shoes are a little less elegant and warmer on the feet but those are non-issues for me. I split my time between DC where I walk a lot 3-7 miles per day and Minneapolis where the weather is terrible ten months of the year, rubber just makes more sense on many levels.
> 
> ...


They do look good and I am not opposed to a rubber soled dress shoe.
These are certainly the nicest rubber soled shoe I've ever seen and would be great for rainy weather, but again I just can't bring myself to spend that kind of money on them.

If that Montgomery came down about $30 I would probably bite.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

I am going to pick up one pair for days when it looks like rain. On dry days, I will still go with the leather soles.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> They do look good and I am not opposed to a rubber soled dress shoe.
> These are certainly the nicest rubber soled shoe I've ever seen and would be great for rainy weather, but again I just can't bring myself to spend that kind of money on them.
> 
> If that Montgomery came down about $30 I would probably bite.


I can tell you from seeing these on both Paul and Jim that you cannot tell from obsevation they are rubber soles--they look like traditional shoes. If looks are your objection, I believe you will be quite happy. Also, for purists you can do a special order--which costs more--and get them with leather soles. Actually, as much of a fan of AE shoes as I am until today--posting in the ode to bits--I have never owned their loafers. I have always found them too clunky. I love the new Presidio. The question for me is to I buy them standard or do a special order--hmmm. Sounds like a new thread coming.


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

I just got the email alert today about this collection, and I have to say that although I like a couple of the *styles*, I'm disappointed to see they have a "dress rubber sole". By the way, isn't that an oxymoron? :crazy:

IMHO, $285 for a pair of "dress" shoes with a rubber sole is a lot of money. I understand AE is trying to cater to the younger crowd, or drum up more business by giving people another alternative to the usual office shoe, but I'm just not a fan of rubber soled shoes in the office. Those should be saved for weekends and/or the basketball court. Again, my opinion.

I don't know, maybe I've just become a shoe snob?


----------



## CurlyMike (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like the Van Ness are gone from AE's website. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

What I wish, and I am going to discuss this with Paul this week when I see him at the Chicago get together, is that they offered a shell cordovan version of the Presidio loafer. I love the look of that shoe. I am not a rubber sole guy, I have seen them up close and I think they look fantastic. I know why they made them and I am sure they will be a hit, but I think they would be a total trad shoe in SC with a leather sole and combo heel. But that's just me. I will let you know what he says.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

gman-17 said:


> What I wish, and I am going to discuss this with Paul this week when I see him at the Chicago get together, is that they offered a shell cordovan version of the Presidio loafer. I love the look of that shoe. I am not a rubber sole guy, I have seen them up close and I think they look fantastic. I know why they made them and I am sure they will be a hit, but I think they would be a total trad shoe in SC with a leather sole and combo heel. But that's just me. I will let you know what he says.


Unlined!


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I just ordered the Montgomery in brown (factory second) with the $35 off sale. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## hth2002 (Aug 30, 2009)

CurlyMike said:


> Looks like the Van Ness are gone from AE's website. Anyone know what happened?


I asked customer service, last week. They are on back order. We must have surprised them with the demand for shoes with a 270 welt that looks good.

Allen Edmonds customer service response
-----------------------------------------------------
Dear Sir,

Thank you for your interest in The Van Ness style shoe.

It has been removed due to the heavy load of back orders and delays in the leather arrival.

Most likely the shoe will be reinstating the shoe sometime in the future.

Please contact us if you need assistance.

Sincerely,

Marla Race

E-commerce Customer Service


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

hth2002 said:


> Most likely the shoe will be reinstating the shoe sometime in the future.


shoes working at a shoe company


----------

